# Hello, married 1 year together 4



## Stephzg (Apr 20, 2019)

Struggling with parenting and sex especially since I'm pregnant.


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello Stephzg. Congratulations on your pregnancy. I hope you can find some answers here.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Stephzg said:


> Struggling with parenting and sex especially since I'm pregnant.


Hello. Tell us what is going on and someone probably has experience with it here.


----------

